# Austin Not Rained Out For Everyone



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys missed a great time in Austin this weekend. Ken, Doug, Mike, Vernon, Brian, Ryan and I all camped out at N-Control and had the track to ourselves from Thursday evening thru Sunday morning (Ken and Doug were there since Tuesday). We had a few little rains that provided a great opportunity to go throw something on the grill and have a cold beverage. After the rain passed it was back to our private track. Paul even let us run the lights until 10:00 each night so we could enjoy some Austin Under The Lights. We had a couple of guys show up Friday. Saturday they attempted to have a club race at noon. Had about 30 people sign up and run one qualifier. A little rain came and everyone ran away. We were back on the track after some ribs and another beer.

Doug may have had a few too many beers, boxes of wine, pills, etc. We talked him into a naked lap around the track Saturday evening for the low low price of $20. It was like a train wreck, you knew you shouldn't look but we were powerless to stop. It was funny but it is going to take years and thousands of dollars of therapy to get that image out of my mind. Below is a picture taken from someone's camera phone.

I don't think we could have had a better time if they had held the finals and we all placed. It was awesome to be at the track that long without any pressure of racing. I have to go back. That is an awesome track.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I would have gave you 20 to NOT post that pic...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

once you see it, you can't unsee it


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm glad it's that small...

NEVER do that again...you should be banned!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just threw up a little in my mouth.........


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Scarred for life! I still wake up in the middle of the night laughing my arss off!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Darren you should send pic to National Geographics and say you discovered bigfoot in Austin. $$$$$:brew2:


But I will be scarred for a long time, I won't be able to relaaaaxxxx anymore LOL.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nice sounds like a blast. I've heard such good things about that track. I'll keep a look out for that track yeti that runs about naked next time.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

"Track Yeti" LMAO


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

LMFAO @ "Yrack Yeti"


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> "Track Yeti" LMAO


I guess now the River track is known for the home of the "Track Yeti" and not the home of "Big Air".


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

LMFAO it still brings tears to my eyes!!!!!!!! I had a awesome time in austin, cant wait to go back


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Laughing sooo much....*

I can't unsee it, and yes I barfed up in my mouth too Courtney....


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Always a good time with Doug.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Absolutely the best RC weekend I ever had. The ground shook when he slipped coming out of the trailer that night. LMAO


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't forget about the shower scene. Gravity is a SOB! :cheers:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

LOL that was a great weekend!! Doug just made it....between the shower, walking around with a bag of wine asking everyone if they wanted a shot, slipping out of the trailer, building trophies, the naked lap, breaking in a motor at 15,000 rpm with 100,000K in the center diff and all the wild stories!!!!! Priceless


----------

